# DFET - difference between hatching / fully hatching and grading of blasts??



## pricklyhedgehog (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi ladies - am just seeking some advice please......I received my prescription to prepare my lining for my first ever DFET today and confirmation that my 2 embryo's have been reserved for me at Reprofit!! 

Am only on day 2 of my current cycle...so have to wait until my next cycle or possibly January to start estrofem lining thickening tablets - given the timing of flights and busy period of Nov / December cycle and my ET dates (day 18 and 19) which look likely to fall on Xmas eve (LOL!)....Anyway ladies can i ask your advice

I have two embryo's reserved for me - one is grade 1-2 fully hatching blast and the other is a grade 1 hatching blast - can someone explain the difference between these in terms of grading, and hatching / fully hatching.... 
Are blasts simply embryo's that have been left to develop until day 5?
What are morula's then?

Also, I have been prescribed prednisolone.....which I am really pleased about as I was worried about possible immune issues and my body not accepting an embryo...I have had probs with past chem pregs and m/c and think my body has high immune system (I am NEVER ill....except with flu like symptoms around the time of implantation!!!)and I think my body attacks the embryo's before they implant! So alongside aspirin and prednisolone, the clinic have been spot on!!

But I am wondering why the clinic does transfers over two days on day 18 and 19?? anyone else had this experience?
Anyone help? I am a little baffled by the terminology!


----------



## joannajoanna (Sep 9, 2009)

I think clinics use different ways of grading embies/blasts, but in principle it sounds as though they're just at slightly different stages. I think that for my clinic, the grade referred to the cells: quality/number/evenness, while the hatching was literally that - how much the shell was opening. Hatching seems to be a crucial stage, so that all sounds positive. 

Yes, a blastocyst/blast is just a 5-day embryo. I seem to remember that a morula is a stage around 4 days (when I think they don't transfer). 

I'm afraid I can't help on a 2-day transfer. But good luck!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Here's some info (you'll probably find this same info on various threads/posts as I've replied to many as frequently asked question !







) ...

Day 1 Check eggs for fertilization (the presence of two pronuclei or PN's)
Day 2 Embryos at the 4-cell or more stage of development
Day 3 Embryos at the 8-cell or more stage of development
Day 4 Embryos at the compacted morula (16-32 cell) stage
Day 5 Embryos at the blastocyst stage of development

...Critical points in development are (1) fertilization, (2) 4 to 8 cell stage and (3) morula to blastocyst stage.

With regards to grading, some clinics use Grade 1 as best, others use the reverse scale so that Grade 4 is best.

Numeric grading systems for multicell embryos usually have 4 levels (this showing Grade 1 as best):

Grade 1: even cell division, no fragmentation
Grade 2: even cell division, small fragmentation
Grade 3: uneven cell division, moderate fragmentation
Grade 4: uneven cell division, excessive fragmentation

Blastocysts are graded differently with a number and two letters.

The number refers to the degree of expansion of the blastocyst (1 is the least expanded, 6 is the most expanded). The first letter (A,B, or C) refers to the quality of the inner cell mass (the part of the blastocyst that is going to be the baby) and the second letter (A, B, or C) refers to the quality of the trophectoderm (the part of the blastocyst that is going to be the placenta).

And here's some more info...

http://www.ivf-bath.co.uk/treatments/embryo_grading.htm

This website shows pictures of the different embryos and uses the reverse grading where grade 4 is best...

http://www.advancedfertility.com/embryos.htm

http://www.advancedfertility.com/embryoquality.htm

http://www.advancedfertility.com/blastocystimages.htm

You may also want to read this more recent article with info on new grading system....

http://www.springerlink.com/content/g3132818125t8824/

I wouldn't get too hung on on the grades though. Some clinics don't even give these out because it's primarily for the embryologists information, to determine the best embryos and their development. A grade 1 (top) doesn't guarantee success, just as a grade 4 (lowest) can result in pregnancy....there are no hard and fast rules. The grading just helps to give an idea.

Another good website is http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html which helps you visualise what's happening at each stage.

When we had blastocyst transfer on one of our cycles, the embies were expanding blastocysts graded 2AA and 2BB.

Like you, I'm always prescribed meds for immune and blood clotting disorders so hopefully it'll do the trick for you.

Good luck
Natasha 

/links


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Just bookmarking as I had exactly the same questions in mind!

B xx


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Bookmarking as well  

GGx


----------

